# Xcode : tableau de textfield



## Gogaule (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous .
Ma période de pénitence est ( je l'espere ) terminée.
Francois Soller vous présente ses plus sincères excuses , si ses propos vous ont choqués ,ou dérangés .
Oui , mes convictions ne change pas , mais ....... encore toutes mes excuses ...

Cela étant dit , acceptez-vous de m'aider ?

J'ai relu et relu , toute ma doc ... je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner    "  cette chose "http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/love.gif

J'ai créé une ligne de celules (NSTextField )(9) je les ai numérotées 1/1 à 1/7 + total et classement
Une superClasse InscriptionScore  3outlets et 3actions pas moyen de trouver les bonnes commandes .

Soyez sympas .... quelques pistes .

En + dois-je créé autant de superClasses que de lignes ?  oui je sais déjà faire fonctionner 1 Ligne ?


----------



## Gogaule (8 Décembre 2007)

Copie de l'interface


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

dis moi ta matrice enfin pardon tes textfields tu les places a la main 

tu sais tu peux les construires dynamiquement enfin c est ce que ferait tout etre normal 
tu ne veux pas ecouter ce que les gens te disent... fait ce que tu veux, francois soller et vous votre niveau... si tu savais mon pauvre...


----------



## françois SOLLER (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour     Tatouille ..
Oui si ... je pourrais faire plein de choses .
Si je place mes TextField à la main c'est parceque je ne sais pas faire autrement .....et peut être est-ce pour cela que j'ai besoin de vos lumières .....
Merci tout de même ....
A tu des réponses pour mes additions ??


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2007)

Et si tu allais un peu relire ce qu'on t'a raconté dans ton précédent fil  Des histoires de notifications ...


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

Merci , bonjour 
J'ai lu et relu tes conseils ,,
Je n'ai pas trouvé "controlTextdidEndediting ".......
J'était parvenu juste en connectant les outlets et les actions à un controller
a faire additionner deux cellules et à afficher le résultat à la case total .... 
Une Pub Apple ventait les mérites de Mas OSX  .... et de Xcode en expliquant  comment l' Objective C
supprimais les """Usines à Gaz """ de la programmation .Je l'ai cru ....... Demander à une machine robotisée d' effectuer une tache , c' est plus simple que de lui reapprendre tout .


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

Tatouille
Par quel moyen les créer dynamiquement , terminal, consol ,
C' est une des premiéres questions que je vous posais .
Car lorsque l' on créé une matrice (puisque c'est son nom) IB doit bien générer des lignes de code .


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2007)

Gogaule a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé "controlTextdidEndediting ".......


Dans la classe NSControl, de laquelle dérive la classe NSTextField.


> Une Pub Apple ventait les mérites de Mas OSX  .... et de Xcode en expliquant  comment l' Objective C supprimais les """Usines à Gaz """ de la programmation .Je l'ai cru .......


Et c'est la cas (l'exemple d'éditeur de texte sans taper une seule ligne de code en est la parfaite représentation), encore faut-il savoir l'utiliser  La difficulté réside dans l'apprentissage de Cocoa qui nécessite auparavant de maîtriser parfaitement le C et la programmation objet. Cocoa ne s'adresse pas aux débutants, c'est tout


----------



## Warflo (9 Décembre 2007)

Faut pas déconner ...
La programation en Objective-C n'a jamais été à la porté du premier mec venu qui n'a jamais touché à rien en prog ...
Apprend les bases de l'Obj-C, de la prog en général, et après penche toi sur un problème de ce niveau ...
Et arrête toi avec tes tableaux de TextField ... ya des classes spécial pour les tableaux.


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir
Merci pour vos encouragements .
Vous dites qu'il existe des classes adaptées .........
Je suis preneurs ...


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2007)

Gogaule a dit:


> Vous dites qu'il existe des classes adaptées .........
> Je suis preneurs ...


NSTableView
Tu comptes tâtonner encore longtemps comme cela ? :hein:  Parce que là on touche aux classes de base pour faire une interface graphique. Il serait peut être temps de faire une pause et de te pencher sérieusement sur la doc avant de poursuivre.


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

ntx
Merci
Je sais que je vous emmerde ....... mais mon idée de depart est-elle réalisable  et réaliste ?
Si oui aidez-moi ... tout simplement .
Si vous ne voulez pas ... 
Au moins , si possible le départ après je rechercherai .... je ne parle pas l' anglais    en+
Apprendre    seul   ce nez pas  une sinécure ..... Hum  !


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2007)

Gogaule a dit:


> mais mon idée de depart est-elle réalisable  et réaliste ?


Pas tant que tu n'auras pas maîtrisé tout ce qui est dans "Cocoa par la pratique", c'est vraiment le minimum.


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

J'ai lu et réalisé les tutoriels de Cocoa par la pratique ? 2 fois  ...
j' ai lu et réalisé les tutoriels des cahiers du programmeurs ... ( A la suite j'ai réalisé un logiciel de généalogie ) ( Qui ne fonctionne plus sur MacBook , pas très grave !).
Lu et réalisé les cours du zéro ... Mon truc et de servir des tutoriels ... de les adapté à mon idée .
Je tourne en rond .... 
J'ai réalisé mon interface (elle est en pièce jointe dans un précédent couriel ).
Dites ???? ......  voulez-vous connaitre ma conclusion ?


----------



## Gogaule (9 Décembre 2007)

Dites je voudrais vous raconter une histoire  , si , si  , écoutez :
Il y as quelques années j' ai construit un hélicoptère radio- commandé (un sport très très onéreux )
Un marchand de modèle réduit  avait un prototype     super .. Il nous expliquait ses voles (Nous étions six fadas a jouer au aviateurs ). retourné , vole sur le dos , de côté , il nous expliquait les figures , en long en large , et nous donnais des conseils nous engueulais , car on cassais du bois toutes les semaines .... Jamais son prototype à décolé .. tout dans la ...  
Que pensez-vous de mon histoire ?


----------



## ntx (10 Décembre 2007)

Gogaule a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de mon histoire ?


Qu'est ce que tu veux qu'on en pense ?  Ca fait plus de 20 ans que je programme, ça fait 10 ans que c'est mon boulot 8 heures par jour, donc je ne pense pas que j'ai besoin de tes leçons.  Un programme ça ne se conçoit pas et ne se debogue par via des messages sur un forum.

Je t'ai donné dans ton fil précédent une façon de faire, il y a en a peut être d'autres, mais ne compte pas sur moi pour faire le code à ta place.
Au sujet de tes lectures de "Cocoa par la pratique", il y a un chapitre sur les notifications avec un exemple de changement de couleur. Si tu le remplace par un changement du texte de ta cellule, il y a de quoi arriver à ton résultat. Dans un autre chapitre, on parle de NSNumber pour mettre des valeurs numériques dans tes cellules.

La programmation, ce n'est pas plus compliqué que le modélisme, il faut commencer par les bases et savoir chercher l'info où elle se trouve, en l'occurrence dans les docs et les exemples d'Apple - oui je sais c'est en anglais - mais il va falloir y passer si tu veux progresser dans ton travail. Si tu attends devant ton écran qu'on vienne t'expliquer ou de trouver l'exemple qui correspond exactement à ce que tu veux faire, tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge.


----------



## tatouille (11 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu veux qu'on en pense ?  Ca fait plus de 20 ans que je programme, ça fait 10 ans que c'est mon boulot 8 heures par jour, donc je ne pense pas que j'ai besoin de tes leçons.  Un programme ça ne se conçoit pas et ne se debogue par via des messages sur un forum.
> 
> Je t'ai donné dans ton fil précédent une façon de faire, il y a en a peut être d'autres, mais ne compte pas sur moi pour faire le code à ta place.
> Au sujet de tes lectures de "Cocoa par la pratique", il y a un chapitre sur les notifications avec un exemple de changement de couleur. Si tu le remplace par un changement du texte de ta cellule, il y a de quoi arriver à ton résultat. Dans un autre chapitre, on parle de NSNumber pour mettre des valeurs numériques dans tes cellules.
> ...



ansi soit-il, NTX tu concours pour une "canonification" (ici une blague de geek)


----------



## Céroce (11 Décembre 2007)

Gogaule a dit:


> Oui , mes convictions ne change pas , mais ....... encore toutes mes excuses ...
> Cela étant dit , acceptez-vous de m'aider ?



Non, parce que visiblement t'as toujours pas lu ce qu'on t'a écris: Cocoa c'est difficile, il faut avoir des bases en programmation et lire l'anglais. Maintenant, tu comprendras (quoique j'en doute) que nous préférions te laisser faire tout seul si tu t'entêtes.


----------



## Gogaule (11 Décembre 2007)

Ha! Cerose  .
Votre prose , me manquais , si , si  , les forums MG sans cerose et ses sages conseils ... 
Les bourrins  ne sont pas toujours ceux que l' on crois ....Voire le monde a son image .
C' est bien  les thermes de votre message perso .....
CEROSE  , vous ne voulez pas m' aider , dommage , mais je n'en ferez pas une maladie .
Inutile de s' ................ c'est srérile pour tout le monde .
ADIEU   CEROSE   ... Q D V G !


----------



## Céroce (12 Décembre 2007)

Certes, mon avis n'a pas plus de valeur que celui de Tatouille, ntx ou Warflo.
Adieu.


----------



## Gogaule (12 Décembre 2007)

Una storia importanté .... et si belle . ( O.A.P.G  )
Regrets éternels ....


----------

